# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  06القران الكريم كامل(للجيل الثاني والثالث)

## المهندس

للجيل الثاني مثل (NOKIA 6600 -7610 وغيرها)

ادخل هنا ثم حمل 
http://www.zshare.net/download/26595777eb3b56/ 


برنامج "بوكيت قرآن" للجيل الثالث مع خاصية البحث




ادخل

http://www.zshare.net/download/2659550a592815/

----------

